# Cured with Kombucha



## bcsteene

Hello everyone. I just wanted to share my story because it might help others out there. I have had stomach issues for the last 10 years. At first it started out slowly, I would have boughts of constipation followed by an emptying of my entire stomach contents with lots of pain and cramping. I went to many doctors and had many tests done, all came back inconclusive. For years I have dealt with this, trying different things (Acupuncture, dietary changes, yoga, hypnosis, peppermint capsules, etc...) This fall I got seriously ill from a stomach infection. It turns out I had eaten something bad which caused an over growth of e coli bacteria. The infection was very serious ( I was pissing blood). The antibiotics (ciproflacin) pretty much killed everything in my system. After I was done with the antibiotics my IBS got worse. I found myself in the bathroom almost every morning for an hour or two, in excruciating pain. After reading and reading online I decided to give Kombucha a try. I stocked up on the Synergy brand, and started by drinking about 4-8oz every morning when I woke up about an hour before I ate anything. At first nothing happened, then after a day or two I noticed that I had less heartburn issues than I had before. On about the 3rd morning I accidentally swallowed part of the SCOBY (symbiotic colony of bacteria and yeast). That day I got sick, I felt a little woosy and I got diarhea (with no cramping though). I was not running a fever and figured I would tough it out. Little did I know that this was probably my body and the good bacteria fighting and crowding out the bad bacteria and yeast that's been troubling me for so many years. About a week and a half to two weeks later and I was completely IBS free, having one normal bowel movement a day (no pain!). I can not tell you how happy I am, so many people don't understand how painful and terrible IBS is. I continue to drink Kombucha, but only about 3 times a week. I always take it on an empty stomach in the morning. I'm not saying this will work for everyone, but please, if your like me and tried everything else, it's worth a shot! I am posting this so that hopefully it will help someone else who may have a gut like me. I do not recommend brewing your own Kombucha as it could get contaminated and grow the wrong kind of bacteria. best leave it to the pro's and buy it premade. It's not much considering the relief it brought me. There is also a book out about the body's ecosystem and about how certain strains of bacteria (and parasites beleive it or not) are actually good for us. They were doing some research on asthmatics and discovered that by infecting these asthmatics with a strain of tapeworm releived them of their symptoms. They say it has to do with our immune system being created to continually fight off invaders. Living in nature we continually had to fight against parasites, bacteria, and many other things. Since we have erraticated these things from our environments in this modern age our body's still need something to fight and in a way may get bored and start attacking the body itself causing many auto immune diseases (I think IBS may be one as well as many allergies). Anyway, it was a very interesting article, and I'll repost if I remember the name of the book and the author. Some of the tests they were doing were very promising.


----------



## doctorsareuseless

.


----------



## Heather1973

Good for you! I've tried kombucha, once, from a dispenser in a grocery store. It wasn't my favorite, sort of a fizzy strawberry bacteria drink.

It didn't really do anything good or bad, but then I only tried it one time.


----------

